# How It's Made - Fountain Pen



## smokinghole (Jul 6, 2013)

Something I came across on YouTube.  How It's Made did an episode on fountain pens.  It just made me want more expensive tools.


----------



## Jgrden (Jul 6, 2013)

Me too.


----------

